
Ask HN: How much time developer should take to write dockerfile - ameyv
Assuming you knew little bit about docker, how much time would dev require to write dockerfile (configure dependencies and make production usable).<p>Also, I&#x27;m looking for approximate time and what would you recommend to junior dev or senior dev who are just starting with docker.<p>Basically i&#x27;m looking for some realistic experience with timeline dev would take as my company going start using this technology. I love to hear your thoughts on it.
======
throwaway189262
We usually copy an existing one and just edit it to do what we want. I would
say a day or two for someone that has never used docker to make a somewhat
complex dockerfile

To get something simple running where you start with an existing file and just
add your executable to the container, less than an hour.

You should hire somebody to manage the Kubernetes container infrastructure
you'll probably end up with. Devops guys handle it where I've worked. Docker
on a local machine is relatively simple, but deploying the containers to a
production environment using Kubernetes is currently extremely complex

------
nyx_
Somewhere between 5 minutes and a month.

~~~
andymoe
Haha, this is the correct answer. I’d also consider looking into some of the
build pack based methods of creating OCI images like
[https://buildpacks.io](https://buildpacks.io) as they can save you a good
amount of time on an ongoing basis.

